# 

## petervdo

proszę o podzielenie się doświadczeniami posiadaczy piwnic, a mianowicie
ile czasu zajęło postawienie u Was piwnic ze stropem (stan "0")
od "wbicia pierwszej łopaty" do momentu, aż po stropie można chodzić  :smile: 
oczywiście wszystkie przerwy technologiczne zachowane
jaka różnica w przypadku różnych sposobów wykonania ścian piwnicy
warunki sprzyjające - np. piasek 
próbuje na razie ogarnąć czasoprzestrzeń przyszłej budowy  :cool:

----------


## Łukasz80

1 dzień na wykopanie dziury koparą( w skarpie, to połowę mniej kopania raczej).
+2 dni i wylane ławy (w szalunkach z desek, beton nie był lany w ziemie) 
+11 dni na układanie pustaków szalunkowych (takie zalewane betonem) 
+3 dni na szalunek pod płyte (wylanie betonu - może ze 2 h)
+4 dni na izolacje ścian i drenaż
suma=21 dni roboczych (miesiąc kalendarzowy)

A tak naprawdę, to wszystko zależy od ekipy i ilości pracowników.

----------


## Limagraf

Lukasz80 - mozesz sie podzielic info, jak wygladalo u ciebie stawianie scian fund z pustakow szalunkowych. Ja mam wylane lawy fund i w przyszlym tyg bedziemy ruszac ze scianami fund. z pustakow szalunkowych/zasypowych.
Dzieki

----------


## petervdo

> Lukasz80 - mozesz sie podzielic info, jak wygladalo u ciebie stawianie scian fund z pustakow szalunkowych. Ja mam wylane lawy fund i w przyszlym tyg bedziemy ruszac ze scianami fund. z pustakow szalunkowych/zasypowych.
> Dzieki


porady mile widziane .. ciekawe rozwiązanie takie pustaki
Lukasz80 u Ciebie jak liczna ekipa stawiała ?

----------


## Łukasz80

różnie bywało od 4 do 6 osób. Dwóch układało, reszta przynosiła pustaki...

Nie mam fotek, bo akurat jestem poza domem. Układanie wygląda niezbyt skomplikowanie, układali jak klocki lego, nierówności niwelowali wsadzając drewniane kliny pomiędzy pustaki (jak beton związał to wyciągali). Pamiętajcie, żeby betonem zalewać max. 3-4 warstwy, nie więcej naraz. U mnie zbroiliśmy silnie ściany, tzn, poziomo po 2 pręty na każdej warstwie i pionowo w każdej celi pustaka przynajmniej 1 pręcie...(pustaki mają rowki na układanie zbrojenia)

----------


## rydzadam

kopanie - 1 dzień
szalowanie i zbrojenie ław - tydzień
zalewanie ław, drenaż obwodowy, obsypanie, wyrównanie pod podłogę na gruncie - 2-3 dni
ściany piwnicy - tydzień
podłoga na gruncie - 1 dzień
szalowanie, zbrojenie i zalewanie stropu - tydzień
izolacje - styro, papa, itp., obsypanie ścian, równanie terenu wokół - tydzień
plus drobne przerwy m.in. technologiczne - kilka dni
po wylaniu stropu (tradycyjny) - 2-3 tygodnie przerwy przed rozszalowaniem
Dom 7x11 m, piwnica wewnątrz 2,2 m wysokości na gotowo. Robiły to dwie osoby po max. 10 godzin dziennie.

----------


## fenix2

> 1 dzień na wykopanie dziury koparą( w skarpie, to połowę mniej kopania raczej).
> +2 dni i wylane ławy (w szalunkach z desek, beton nie był lany w ziemie) 
> +11 dni na układanie pustaków szalunkowych (takie zalewane betonem) 
> +3 dni na szalunek pod płyte (wylanie betonu - może ze 2 h)
> +4 dni na izolacje ścian i drenaż
> suma=21 dni roboczych (miesiąc kalendarzowy)
> 
> A tak naprawdę, to wszystko zależy od ekipy i ilości pracowników.


A nie było przerwy technicznej na wiązanie betonu ław ?
3dni na szalunek i na zbrojenie stropu, szalunki systemowe ? Szybka ta ekipa.

----------


## petervdo

czyli przy wymiarze ok 7,5 x 10 to z miesiąc muszę spokojnie liczyć ?

----------


## rydzadam

W 2 osoby - 6 tygodni, w 4 osoby - 4 tygodnie. To tak mniej więcej

----------


## Łukasz80

> A nie było przerwy technicznej na wiązanie betonu ław ?
> 3dni na szalunek i na zbrojenie stropu, szalunki systemowe ? Szybka ta ekipa.


aa przepraszam, błąd w druku :/ Dobrze piszesz,  wylano u mnie ławy pod koniec kwietnia w czwartek. Od maja zaczęły się b.intensywne deszcze i jak pamiętamy powódź - w tym czasie wstrzymano u mnie prace  - przez to wynikła przerwa, lecz nie wiem jaka długa by była, gdyby pogoda była w porządku (przez taki przypadek losowy nie wziąłem tej przerwy pod uwagę w poprzednim poście; sorry)

Szalunki szły im bardzo sprawnie, do układania i wiązania zbrojenia przyjeżdżało dodatkowo kilka osób...

----------


## Carpenter78

Trwalo 3 m-ce tj.  wykop, szalunki na lawy, lawy, chudziak, murowanie scian piwnicznych(75mb,2.7m wys), szalunki na strop, strop monolityczny, drenaz, obsypanie. Projekt Forte2 z pelnym podpiwniczeniem wykonywane glownie przez 2 osoby.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Lukasz80 - mozesz sie podzielic info, jak wygladalo u ciebie stawianie scian fund z pustakow szalunkowych. Ja mam wylane lawy fund i w przyszlym tyg bedziemy ruszac ze scianami fund. z pustakow szalunkowych/zasypowych.
> Dzieki


fotki

----------


## Limagraf

Lukasz80 - rozumiem ze zalewaliscie te pustaki z gruchy??? Czy byly jakies problemy w czasie wylewania, czy pustaki pekaly i ile m3 betonu wyszlo ci na sciany? Moja ekipa sceptycznie podchodzi do zalewania z gruchy, obawiaja sie ze popekaja...czy slusznie? i chca urabiac beton recznie tzn w betoniarce, jakos slabo to widze bo wychodzi ze potrza nam okolo 80m3 betonu. Pompiarz bedzie mial zamontowany spowalaniacz.
Dzieki za info
Pozdr

----------


## Łukasz80

> Lukasz80 - rozumiem ze zalewaliscie te pustaki z gruchy??? Czy byly jakies problemy w czasie wylewania, czy pustaki pekaly i ile m3 betonu wyszlo ci na sciany? Moja ekipa sceptycznie podchodzi do zalewania z gruchy, obawiaja sie ze popekaja...czy slusznie? i chca urabiac beton recznie tzn w betoniarce, jakos slabo to widze bo wychodzi ze potrza nam okolo 80m3 betonu. Pompiarz bedzie mial zamontowany spowalaniacz.
> Dzieki za info
> Pozdr


nie było żadnych problemów. Zalewane było z gruchy - wyobraź sobie wożenie betonu z betoniarki i dźwiganie go w miare budowania ścian w górę  :smile:  ciężka praca...
Nic nie pękało, ani podczas zalewania ani podczas docinania. Nie wiem ilu jest producentów takich pustaków, ale może różnią się one jakością - te co u mnie są, były bez zastrzeżeń. Co do zalewania, pisałem to wcześniej, zalewane były max 3-4 warstwy naraz, nie więcej (budowlańcy mówili, że jak sie zalewa więcej za jednym razem to wtedy są probelmy - ale jakie to nie wiem). Nie jestem teraz  w stanie powiedzieć, ile m3 betonu mi weszło, nie mam przy sobie faktur. Myślę, że na składzie sprzedawca powie ile wchodzi betonu na m2 ściany.
Pozdr

----------


## fenix2

Jak byś zalewał więcej jak 3-4 warstwy to w jaki sposób byś to zagęścił (beton)?? 
Mogły by powstawać pustki powietrzne, a tego byśmy nie chcieli.

----------


## petervdo

> nie było żadnych problemów. Zalewane było z gruchy - wyobraź sobie wożenie betonu z betoniarki i dźwiganie go w miare budowania ścian w górę  ciężka praca...
> Nic nie pękało, ani podczas zalewania ani podczas docinania. Nie wiem ilu jest producentów takich pustaków, ale może różnią się one jakością - te co u mnie są, były bez zastrzeżeń. Co do zalewania, pisałem to wcześniej, zalewane były max 3-4 warstwy naraz, nie więcej (budowlańcy mówili, że jak sie zalewa więcej za jednym razem to wtedy są probelmy - ale jakie to nie wiem). Nie jestem teraz w stanie powiedzieć, ile m3 betonu mi weszło, nie mam przy sobie faktur. Myślę, że na składzie sprzedawca powie ile wchodzi betonu na m2 ściany.
> Pozdr


robiłeś może porównanie kosztu do ścian - monolit lany ?

----------


## Limagraf

> nie było żadnych problemów. Zalewane było z gruchy - wyobraź sobie wożenie betonu z betoniarki i dźwiganie go w miare budowania ścian w górę  ciężka praca...
> Nic nie pękało, ani podczas zalewania ani podczas docinania. Nie wiem ilu jest producentów takich pustaków, ale może różnią się one jakością - te co u mnie są, były bez zastrzeżeń. Co do zalewania, pisałem to wcześniej, zalewane były max 3-4 warstwy naraz, nie więcej (budowlańcy mówili, że jak sie zalewa więcej za jednym razem to wtedy są probelmy - ale jakie to nie wiem). Nie jestem teraz  w stanie powiedzieć, ile m3 betonu mi weszło, nie mam przy sobie faktur. Myślę, że na składzie sprzedawca powie ile wchodzi betonu na m2 ściany.
> Pozdr


Moje pustaki sa zrobione z B15 i 30cm szerokie. Bede mial takie samo zbrojenie jak ty czyli 2 na 2. Moj wykonwaca obawia sie ze przy zalewaniu z gruchy bedzie zbyt duze cisnienie szsybki naplyw betonu i ze te pustaki bede sie przesuwac przy zalewaniu???? Tak jak mowisz, tez nie wyobrazam sobie dzwigania tego betonu na wysokosc 2.5m do 3.0m - tj naprawde ciezka praca. Moga mi przed zima nie skonczyc przy recznym urabianiu. A tak uloza 3 warstwy zaleja, potem nastepne 3 i max 5 dni i wsio zalane. Zobaczymy co jutro powie wykonawca???
Pozdr

----------


## Łukasz80

> robiłeś może porównanie kosztu do ścian - monolit lany ?


gdyby moja firma miała szalunki systemowe, to koszt byłby porównywalny.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Moje pustaki sa zrobione z B15 i 30cm szerokie. Bede mial takie samo zbrojenie jak ty czyli 2 na 2. Moj wykonwaca obawia sie ze przy zalewaniu z gruchy bedzie zbyt duze cisnienie szsybki naplyw betonu i ze te pustaki bede sie przesuwac przy zalewaniu???? Tak jak mowisz, tez nie wyobrazam sobie dzwigania tego betonu na wysokosc 2.5m do 3.0m - tj naprawde ciezka praca. Moga mi przed zima nie skonczyc przy recznym urabianiu. A tak uloza 3 warstwy zaleja, potem nastepne 3 i max 5 dni i wsio zalane. Zobaczymy co jutro powie wykonawca???
> Pozdr


...próbowałeś podnieść taki pustak? Ułóż je na 3-4 warstwy, może parcie poziome by je ruszyło, ale lejąc beton w pionie co ma je ruszyć....jednak na drugim zdjęciu widać, zabezpieczenie narożników deskami - ale tylko narożników

----------


## Limagraf

Nio wlasnie dojrzalem te zabezpieczenie naroznikow, u mnie bedzie z tym problem bo ja mam miec co 3m slupy zelbetowe. Widze tylko 1no rowiazanie, trzeba bedzie zrobic szalunek na te slupu zelb oczywiscie odpowiednio zabezpieczajac i zalewac calosc???? Problem polega na tym ze ten system pustakow szalunkowych jest malo popularny na pomorzu i malo kto ma dosw w tym temacie a poza tym ledwie udalo mi sie kupic te pustaki. Moj architekt z Zakopca a tam na peczki producentow. Takze przestroga dla innych, aby kontrolowac materialy z jakich projektuja nam budynki i spr na bierzaco ich dostepnosc. Kolejny przyklad to bloczki betonowe, mam w projekcie 20cm a u nas na pomorzu sa albo 14 albo 25cm, 20ki owszem ale na poludniu kraju. Nigdy nie przypuszczalem ze moga byc z takimi rzeczami problemy.
Pozdr

----------


## Łukasz80

hmm, nie wiem jak to rozwiązać, ale mógłbyś zostawić luke na słup (tylko jak zabezpieczyć ją przed betonem, którym będą zalewane ściany). Pręty zbrojeniowe układać w ciągłości poziomej na pustakach szalunkowych, a na końcu zrobić szalunek pionowy z desek, zazbroić i zalać słup betonem. A tak myślę, że jeśli masz problemy z kupnem szalunku traconego to zrób monolityczne ściany i po sprawie.

----------


## Limagraf

juz mam pustaki szalunkowe zakupione, ale rozgladalismy sie za szalunkami systemowymi ale na 3 frmy do ktorych wyslalismy prosbe o wycene zadna nie odpowiedziala.
jakos moj wykonawca bedzie musial sobie poradzic. wg mnie latwiej bedzie postawic sciane fund z pustakow i zaszalowac te slupy i wylac wsio za jednym razem. Zobaczymy. Dzis wylewali posadzke w piwnicy teraz z 2tyg zanim polozymy hydroizolacje.

----------


## petervdo

> fotki


zbrojenie pionowe sam chciałeś czy wymagane ?
jakieś szkody górnicze ?
pręty pionowe "zalane" z ławami ?

----------


## Łukasz80

> zbrojenie pionowe sam chciałeś czy wymagane ?
> jakieś szkody górnicze ?
> pręty pionowe "zalane" z ławami ?


Z reguły się nie zbroi tak mocno, podobno daje się zbrojenie przy oknach lub drzwiach. Ja zbroiłem mocniej, wg wskazań geologa, który zalecił tą ścianę w formie muru oporowego (buduję na działce ze spadkiem). Wg jego zaleceń także konstruktor przeliczył mi rozmiary ławy do warunków gruntowych na mojej działce. Ściany zbrojone razem z ławami, tzn. wystawione było zbrojenie przy robieniu ław...

----------


## Limagraf

U mnie juz po wylaniu 1wszych 4ech warstw i poszlo naprawde super, zero pekniec, przesuniec itd. Wydaje mi sie ze w moim przypadku mozna bylo zalac 5 warstw, gdyz te 1wszą polozylismy na zaprawie takze one nie byly puste. Polecam pustaki szalunkowe.
Pozdr

----------


## petervdo

> U mnie juz po wylaniu 1wszych 4ech warstw i poszlo naprawde super, zero pekniec, przesuniec itd. Wydaje mi sie ze w moim przypadku mozna bylo zalac 5 warstw, gdyz te 1wszą polozylismy na zaprawie takze one nie byly puste. Polecam pustaki szalunkowe.
> Pozdr


robiłeś może porównanie kosztów do bloczków betonowych ?

----------


## agalind

Od zrobienia wykopów do zalania stropu na piwnicą minęły 4 tygodnie. Potem ociepliliśmy ściany, zasypaliśmy i w sumie po 6 tygodniach od wbicia łopaty było gotowe. Zdążyliśmy przed zimą. Teraz fundamenty czekają pod śnieżna pierzynką na wiosnę  :smile:

----------


## agalind

> Od zrobienia wykopów do zalania stropu na piwnicą minęły 4 tygodnie. Potem ociepliliśmy ściany, zasypaliśmy i w sumie po 6 tygodniach od wbicia łopaty było gotowe. Zdążyliśmy przed zimą. Teraz fundamenty czekają pod śnieżna pierzynką na wiosnę


Nie dodałam, że piwnica będzie pod połową domu. Stawiało ją 3 ludzi a pogoda nie rozpieszczała.

----------


## Limagraf

Ze wzgledu na dodatkowe zbrojenie scian fund moglem uzyc szalunki syst. lub pustaki szalunkowe, takze nie robilem porownania do bloczkow. 
Agalind - no to masz super, u mnie niestety jeszcze walczymy, dobrze ze na Pomorzu ta zima jest ciut lagodniejsza. Choc dzis troche w Słupsku nasypalo.
Duzy masz ten domek, mam na mysli powierzchnie na poziomie zero i piwnice?

----------


## agalind

Limagraf - Domek będzie z tych średnich (tak mi się wydaje). Powierzchnia poziomu zero (całkowita) to 105m2, a piwnica (pod przednią częścią domu) nie będzie duża - 30m2. A jak u Ciebie? 
Zima na Pomorzu rzeczywiście jest lżejsza niż w głębi Polski. Oby tak pozostało, zwłaszcza teraz gdy nie mogę się doczekać dalszego budowania. Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Carpenter78

Wklejcie jakies foty z Waszych piwnic!

----------


## agalind

Nasza piwnica  na etapie stawiania ścian:


i po zalaniu stropu

----------


## Limagraf

> nie było żadnych problemów. Zalewane było z gruchy - wyobraź sobie wożenie betonu z betoniarki i dźwiganie go w miare budowania ścian w górę  ciężka praca...
> Nic nie pękało, ani podczas zalewania ani podczas docinania. Nie wiem ilu jest producentów takich pustaków, ale może różnią się one jakością - te co u mnie są, były bez zastrzeżeń. Co do zalewania, pisałem to wcześniej, zalewane były max 3-4 warstwy naraz, nie więcej (budowlańcy mówili, że jak sie zalewa więcej za jednym razem to wtedy są probelmy - ale jakie to nie wiem). Nie jestem teraz  w stanie powiedzieć, ile m3 betonu mi weszło, nie mam przy sobie faktur. Myślę, że na składzie sprzedawca powie ile wchodzi betonu na m2 ściany.
> Pozdr


Lukasz80 - mozesz podac namiary na tych budowlancow, ktorzy stawiali i zalewali ci te pustaki szalunkowe? U mnie 1wszy raz zalewalismy 4 warstwy a 2gim razem 5 warstw, gdyz mojemu wykowcy wydawalo sie ze bedzie dobrze. Dzis zauwazylem ze sa przeswity tzn ze nie we wszystkie komory zostaly zalane a wynika to ze zlego ulozenia pustakow i zbyt malych szczelin , jutro przyjezdza KB zeby ocenic te robote i co ewentualnie mozna z tym zrobic. Teraz przymierzamy sie do 3go lanie ale na kilku odcinkach mamy 6 warstw. Obawiam sie ze ten beton nie dojdzie we wszystkie szpary?????????/
Dzieki za rady.

----------


## fenix2

> Dzis zauwazylem ze sa przeswity tzn ze nie we wszystkie komory zostaly zalane a wynika to ze zlego ulozenia pustakow i zbyt malych szczelin , jutro przyjezdza KB zeby ocenic te robote i co ewentualnie mozna z tym zrobic. Teraz przymierzamy sie do 3go lanie ale na kilku odcinkach mamy 6 warstw. Obawiam sie ze ten beton nie dojdzie we wszystkie szpary?????????/
> Dzieki za rady.


A co pisałem na początku tego wątku? Post numer #15 !

----------


## Limagraf

Pisales. Te 2gie lanie to mielismy 5 warstw a zalalilismy 4 i troche do 5ej i wkladane byly pionowe prety, nie bylo zageszczania. Teraz mamy gotowe 5 warstw i na jednym 1.5m odcinku 6 warstw, czy musimy sciagnac 1na warstwe i zalaz czy zalac tak jak sa tylko ze np 3 warswty zagescic i wrocic jeszcze raz w to miejsce i dolac do 5ej warstwy?
Dzis bede spr wypelnienie pustak po pustaku. Tak to jest jak sie zaufa komus kto ma 30lat doswidczenia.
Moje pustaki sa 60x30x24, czyli te otwory sa ciut wieksze a i zalewanie odbywa sie ze spowalniaczem.

----------


## petervdo

> Pisales. Te 2gie lanie to mielismy 5 warstw a zalalilismy 4 i troche do 5ej i wkladane byly pionowe prety, nie bylo zageszczania. Teraz mamy gotowe 5 warstw i na jednym 1.5m odcinku 6 warstw, czy musimy sciagnac 1na warstwe i zalaz czy zalac tak jak sa tylko ze np 3 warswty zagescic i wrocic jeszcze raz w to miejsce i dolac do 5ej warstwy?
> Dzis bede spr wypelnienie pustak po pustaku. Tak to jest jak sie zaufa komus kto ma 30lat doswidczenia.
> Moje pustaki sa 60x30x24, czyli te otwory sa ciut wieksze a i zalewanie odbywa sie ze spowalniaczem.


mam pytanie do mających rozpoznanie w betoniarnich  :smile: 
czy jest możliwość zakupu gotowej mieszanki o składzie jak na  np. B15 ale *suchej* ? bez dodatku wody ? :Confused: 
usłyszałem, coś takiego, że gość tak zamówił (ale to na wsi) i sam w betoniace "kręcił" później
na taczki i tak zalewał pustaki szalunkowe ..
nikt go nie poganiał

----------


## Carpenter78

Tez chcialem takim sposobem ale w betoniarni powiedzieli mi  ze trzeba to raczej  szybko mieszac z woda i zalewac, pare godz max.

----------


## emirat

Mnie około miesiąc, ale to był dość prosty projekt  :smile:

----------

